# HSU VTF-1 MK2 or SVS PB-1000 any thoughts on witch is the better sub?



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

These are the two I'm researching to purchse one of. Not sure which is the better sub? Any thoughts are suggestions of others?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What's your price range?

I don't have experience with either sub... here's a quick review of the HSU by Cnet: 

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57551102-47/shaken-stirred-the-hsu-vtf-1-mk2-subwoofer/

I owned a VTF3... nice sub... the guy I sold it to is loving it. And both companies are well regarded.

I'm sure there are some owners of both on the site... they'll chime in soon enough!


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------

